# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >   As the pages are first formatted on the Opera server-side, the load is much faster on 3G. This site works great on Opera.
 > 
 > http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/04/13/fir st_look_opera_mi...

## JEK

As the pages are first formatted on the Opera server-side, the load is much faster on 3G. This site works great on Opera.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles...or_iphone.html

----------


## GramChop

i access sbhonline via opera mini on my blackberry....it's awesome!

----------


## JEK

Nothing on a BB is awesome :)

----------


## GramChop

you're not awesome!  :P   ....so there!!!

----------


## BBT

BB is practicle not sexy, Apple is Sexy. Meeeessssy you are an artistic person and have a MacBook now get with it and get your iPhone.

----------


## JEK

And don't give us that Verizon nonsense. If God had wanted an iPhone to be on CDMA, he would commanded Steve to do it  :)

----------


## MIke R

> i access sbhonline via opera mini on my blackberry....it's awesome!



BLACKBERRYS SUCK...AND I OWN TWO OF EM....

----------


## GramChop

whoa....get off my back, busters!!!!!  } :Frown:   i don't need "toys" to prove my sexiness and my artistic-ness.   :cool:  

wow....i think i just channeled mikeR....whoa!    :Big Grin:

----------


## BBT

Thats why you carry that suitcase full of camera gear, and a Big MacBook Pro. Hmmmm. Not buying that comment.

----------


## GramChop

you do have a very small point there, mon ami!!!

----------


## BBT

Just sayin.....  You really would love an iPhone all kidding aside. I do carry both but with new iPad don't need it as much.

----------


## GramChop

my BB does everything i need it to do.  plus, the price was right...someone else funded it!!!

----------

